# is it normal for one of my rats to "hump" the other



## sara1991

Hiya,
I have 2 male rats, Ben and Jerry, recently I have noticed Jerry humping Ben quite a lot. They are about 6 months old and both clearly male rats. They have a good size cage with plenty of toys (soft and hard tubes, hammocks, ladders, platforms, a wooden house) I also give them treats in hard to get places to keep them busy. Usually Ben seems like the more dominant of the 2 but they get on just fine apart from the odd squabble lol. Why is he doing this? And is it something I should be concerned about? Or should I just leave him too it lol
Thanks


----------



## PurpleGirl

Completely normal, something males and females do to their cagemates, usually a dominance thing. My rat Loki used to do it to my late rat Raziel when they were playing just to annoy him, lol. You don't need to do anything, nothing to worry about.


----------



## Ratfinx

I'm sorry but I just burst out laughing! 
But on a serious note..
I personally think it could be hormones,  I don't think it's anything to really worry about, 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sara1991

Thanks for replying  
Oh good I was worried it would get worse as he got older and I'd end up having to take the poor sod for the snip lol. And sorry haha I knows its a strange question but none of the other rats I have had have done it so I got a bit confused when jerry started doing it all the time.


----------



## PurpleGirl

It's not a strange question, lots of people get confused by this behaviour. Silly ratties, lol.


----------



## Ratzilla

ROFL its so awkward but its totally normal. I have 5 boys all right around puberty age and they hump each other pretty frequently. Usually during roughhousing and dominance squabbles. Hilariously enough my smallest rat who is at the bottom of their hierarchy goes unhumped almost all the time because he always just bolts instead of wrestling, but all the other boys hump and get humped.


----------



## Hero-wuff

Haha omg i see mine doing this but until now i always thought 
'Wait..what? Noooo they're both boys..can't be humping....right?'
I guess they were actually humping.


----------

